# How Much Wear from shifting into 4x4 Low?



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

So basically in wondering if it hurts the transfer case or transmission in any way by shifting from 2wd, to 4 hi, to 4lo a lot? This may sound like a stupid question but I just thought it may wear certain parts out? Maybe I'm crazy? I'd really like to do a lot of plowing in 4lo this year as my transmission doesn't appear to be 100%, and I'm wondering if there are any cons from shifting in and out of all those gears so many times during the night.

Obviously I wouldn't shift it out of 4lo if I'm just driving down the street but from one side of town to another to another can mean a lot of changes in the TCase. Any thoughts? Thanks guys


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Generally 4hi is ok up to X speed. I usually try not to go any faster then 15. I have tried faster but it won't engage.
4 low. You cannot shift it while moving period. Complete stop, engage, resume.
What trk is this your speaking of?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Just use 4 high


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If you're trans is weak why not have the problem fixed now instead of having it go out during a storm?


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Don`t think I have ever plowed in low range


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a 99 F350 7.3. I wouldn't say it's weak, it just does weird things like if I get on the throttle too early when shifting into R or D. It's shifts perfect and otherwise is great. I just have to be mindful. And I know very few guys of you use 4lo, I just figured it would cut down on stress.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I generally plow in 4 high but do use 4 low if the snow is deep, wet and heavy. When shifting out of or into 4 high i'm either stopped or barely moving but that has always been a habit of mine and if i'm only going a short distance through the snow I leave it in 4high. I've never felt comfortable about "shift on the fly"...emphasis on "fly". It might not hurt to have your tranny flushed and a new filter installed... might prevent weirder things from happening in the middle of the night in the middle of a storm.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What do you mean "weird things"?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't own any automatic's but I know enough to know if I felt if there was weird things going on I'd have it looked into.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get on the gas while it's in the pause stage of shifting into any gear it will slip badly. Put it in park and actually wait for it to go into gear and not be in a hurry and it's perfect. I most certainly won't be shifting into 4 lo on the fly haha


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have never used 4 low except to see if it works when buying the truck.
if your trans is acting funky get the fluid and filter changed . it should be done every 30 to 35 thousand miles.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have used 4lo a few times in deep wet snow but wow does backing up suck!!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

And if I don't trust the local ford dealership... Guess I'll go buy the 20 quarts of ATF needed and the filter and do it myself


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It will up and down shift MORE with it in 4Lo


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1857487 said:


> It will up and down shift MORE with it in 4Lo


Unless I put it in 1 on the column


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you leave it in manual first, and low, your top speed will be like 3 mphs


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Pit Crew;1857298 said:


> Don`t think I have ever plowed in low range


Same....... wesport


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend 4 lo on pavement. You'll were out more than just a trans.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Point taken guys, I'll just use it in serious high load scenarios. Thanks guys!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

A fluid and filter is just wasted money. Either get it repaired now, or sell/trade now. Trust me here.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1858093 said:


> A fluid and filter is just wasted money. Either get it repaired now, or sell/trade now. Trust me here.


How you figured? I would hardly call selling the truck and plow setup I bought less than 6 months ago a smart move. It's a transmission, not a snapped frame...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluid change almost never fixes a trans issue


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1858154 said:


> Fluid change almost never fixes a trans issue


Didn't think it would, figured it wouldn't be bad idea on a 15 year old truck


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnowFakers;1858168 said:


> Didn't think it would, figured it wouldn't be bad idea on a 15 year old truck


It's likd throwing money out the window If you're already having issues


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1858230 said:


> It's likd throwing money out the window If you're already having issues


I wouldn't technically call it an issue, do things right and it is perfect... I do plan to get this thing gone through entirely before winter hits, but I'm not exactly rolling in it if they say it needs something major.


----------

